# من هو الذبيح من اولاد ابراهيم : اسحق ام اسما&#



## NEW_MAN (1 أبريل 2006)

*من هو الذبيح من اولاد ابراهيم : اسحق ام اسما&#*

*من هو الذبيح من اولاد ابراهيم : اسحق ام اسماعيل ؟*​ 


*يعتقد الكثير من المسلمين ان الغلام الذي بشرت الملائكة بولادته او الغلام الذي كان ينوي ابراهيم ذبحه امتثالا للرؤية التي اعطاها له الله هو اسماعيل ، والحقيقة ان هذا التصور او الفهم حديث نتيجة بعض المفسرين الذين قالوا هذه التفاسير بدون الرجوع الى ائمة المفسرين او الى اقوال الصحابة على احسن الفروض ، او بقصد اخفاء وتشويه متعمد الى حقائق اسلامية قديمة وذلك لغرض في نفوسهم ، سوف نوضحه الان .
*

*يشهد القرآن ان الذبيح هو نفسه الغلام الذي بشرت به الملائكة ابراهيم وسارة ..*
* 

فاذا قمنا ببحث محايد لما يقوله القرآن بالنسبة للاجابة على السؤال الاول : *

*من هو الطفل الذي بشرت به الملائكة ؟؟
هل هو اسماعيل أو اسحق ؟؟

**المسلمون يقولون انه اسماعيل 
*
*ولكن الحقيقة ان القرآن لم يذكر اسم الغلام الذي بشرت به الملائكة الا وكان مقرونا باسم اسحق *
*
(وَامْرَأَتُهُ قَائِمَةٌ فَضَحِكَتْ فَبَشَّرْنَاهَا بِإِسْحَاقَ وَمِنْ وَرَاءِ إِسْحَاقَ يَعْقُوبَ) (هود:71) 
(وَبَشَّرْنَاهُ بِإِسْحَاقَ نَبِيّاً مِنَ الصَّالِحِينَ) (الصافات:112) 

وقد جاء البشارة بغلام بدون ذكر اسمه في بداية الفقرة ولكن تكلم عنه انه الطفل الذي اخذه ابوه للذبح ( الصافات : 101) 
(فَبَشَّرْنَاهُ بِغُلامٍ حَلِيم ٍ * فَلَمَّا بَلَغَ مَعَهُ السَّعْيَ قَالَ يَا بُنَيَّ إِنِّي أَرَى فِي الْمَنَامِ أَنِّي أَذْبَحُكَ فَانْظُرْ مَاذَا تَرَى قَالَ يَا أَبَتِ افْعَلْ مَا تُؤْمَرُ سَتَجِدُنِي إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ مِنَ الصَّابِرِينَ) (الصافات: 101 و 102) 

ولكن هل هذا هو اسماعيل ام اسحق ؟؟؟

اقوال المفسرون القدامي مثل القرطبي والطبري : 


*** اولا : القرطبي 


فَبَشَّرْنَاهُ بِغُلَامٍ حَلِيمٍ
أَيْ إِنَّهُ يَكُون حَلِيمًا فِي كِبَرِهِ فَكَأَنَّهُ بُشِّرَ بِبَقَاءِ ذَلِكَ الْوَلَد ; لِأَنَّ الصَّغِير لَا يُوصَف بِذَلِكَ , فَكَانَتْ الْبُشْرَى عَلَى أَلْسِنَة الْمَلَائِكَة كَمَا تَقَدَّمَ فِي [ هُود ] . وَيَأْتِي أَيْضًا فِي [ الذَّارِيَات ] .

وقال ايضا : وليس في القرآن أنه بشر بولد إلا إسحاق .


وكما ترى في سورة هود ان البشارة كانت باسم اسحق 
(وَامْرَأَتُهُ قَائِمَةٌ فَضَحِكَتْ فَبَشَّرْنَاهَا بِإِسْحَاقَ وَمِنْ وَرَاءِ إِسْحَاقَ يَعْقُوبَ) (هود:71) 

اما سورة الذاريات ، فهي تتكلم عن البشارة المقرونة بضحك سارة ، اذا فالمقصود هنا ايضا هو اسحق 
(فَأَوْجَسَ مِنْهُمْ خِيفَةً قَالُوا لا تَخَفْ وَبَشَّرُوهُ بِغُلامٍ عَلِيمٍ * فَأَقْبَلَتِ امْرَأَتُهُ فِي صَرَّةٍ فَصَكَّتْ وَجْهَهَا) (الذريات:28 و 29) 

*** ثانيا الطبري :

الْقَوْل فِي تَأْوِيل قَوْله تَعَالَى : { فَبَشَّرْنَاهُ بِغُلَامٍ حَلِيم } يَقُول تَعَالَى ذِكْره : فَبَشَّرْنَا إِبْرَاهِيم بِغُلَامٍ حَلِيم , يَعْنِي بِغُلَامٍ ذِي حُلْم إِذَا هُوَ كَبِرَ , فَأَمَّا فِي طُفُولَته فِي الْمَهْد , فَلَا يُوصَف بِذَلِكَ . وَذُكِرَ أَنَّ الْغُلَام الَّذِي بَشَّرَ اللَّه بِهِ إِبْرَاهِيم إِسْحَاق. ذِكْر مَنْ قَالَ ذَلِكَ : 22601 - حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّد بْن حُمَيْد , قَالَ : ثنا يَحْيَى بْن وَاضِح , قَالَ : ثنا الْحُسَيْن , عَنْ يَزِيد , عَنْ عِكْرِمَة : { فَبَشَّرْنَاهُ بِغُلَامٍ حَلِيم } قَالَ : هُوَ إِسْحَاق . 22602 - حَدَّثَنَا بِشْر , قَالَ : ثنا يَزِيد , قَالَ : ثنا سَعِيد , عَنْ قَتَادَة { فَبَشَّرْنَاهُ بِغُلَامٍ حَلِيم } بُشِّرَ بِإِسْحَاق , قَالَ : لَمْ يُثْنِ بِالْحُلْمِ عَلَى أَحَد غَيْر إِسْحَاق وَإِبْرَاهِيم 

حَدَّثَنَا مُوسَى بْن هَارُون , قَالَ : ثنا عَمْرو بْن حَمَّاد , قَالَ : ثنا أَسْبَاط , عَنْ السُّدِّيّ , قَالَ : قَالَ جَبْرَائِيل لِسَارَة : أَبْشِرِي بِوَلَدٍ اِسْمه إِسْحَاق , وَمِنْ وَرَاء إِسْحَاق يَعْقُوب , فَضَرَبَتْ جَبْهَتهَا عَجَبًا , فَذَلِكَ قَوْله : { فَصَكَّتْ وَجْههَا }


*** ثالثا ابن كثير : 
قال ابن كثير ان البشارة كانت لاسماعيل ، من دون ان يذكر سندا او مصدرا لكلامه ، بل ذهب الى رفض اقوال السابقين ان الغلام صاحب البشارة والذبيح هو اسحق ، فقال :

وَقَدْ ذَهَبَ جَمَاعَة مِنْ أَهْل الْعِلْم إِلَى أَنَّ الذَّبِيح هُوَ إِسْحَاق وَحُكِيَ ذَلِكَ عَنْ طَائِفَة مِنْ السَّلَف حَتَّى نُقِلَ عَنْ بَعْض الصَّحَابَة رَضِيَ اللَّه عَنْهُمْ أَيْضًا وَلَيْسَ ذَلِكَ فِي كِتَاب وَلَا سُنَّة وَمَا أَظُنّ ذَلِكَ تُلُقِّيَ إِلَّا عَنْ أَحْبَار أَهْل الْكِتَاب وَأُخِذَ ذَلِكَ مُسَلَّمًا مِنْ غَيْر حُجَّة وَهَذَا كِتَاب اللَّه شَاهِد وَمُرْشِد إِلَى أَنَّهُ إِسْمَاعِيل فَإِنَّهُ ذَكَرَ الْبِشَارَة بِغُلَامٍ حَلِيم وَذَكَرَ أَنَّهُ الذَّبِيح ثُمَّ قَالَ بَعْد ذَلِكَ " وَبَشَّرْنَاهُ بِإِسْحَاقَ نَبِيًّا مِنْ الصَّالِحِينَ "


فلماذا يرفض ابن كثير اقوال العلماء السابقين له من دون ان يذكر سندا واحدا من الاولين يؤيد به كلامه ؟؟؟

اليك اسماء الصحابة الذين قالوا ان الغلام صاحب البشارة والغلام الذبيح هو اسحق :

1- حديث لمحمد نبي الاسلام نفسه رواه حماد ابن زيد – صحيح البخاري رقم 3139

**http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/...?Doc=0&Rec=5231*

*وفي الشرح ذكر *

*1- قول النبي : يوسف بن يعقوب بن إسحاق ذبيح الله
2- العباس بن عبد المطلب ( ابن عم محمد نبي الاسلام ، وقد تعلم القرآن وتفسيره من نبي الاسلام نفسه )
2- عبد الله بن مسعود (احد صحابة محمد )
3- على ابن ابو طالب 
4- عمر بن عبد الخطاب 
5- عبد الله بن عمر بن الخطاب 
6- الزبير رواه عن جابر
7 - بعض التابعين واليك اسمائهم 

وَقَالَ بِهِ مِنْ التَّابِعِينَ وَغَيْرهمْ عَلْقَمَة وَالشَّعْبِيّ وَمُجَاهِد وَسَعِيد بْن جُبَيْر وَكَعْب الْأَحْبَار وَقَتَادَة وَمَسْرُوق وَعِكْرِمَة وَالْقَاسِم بْن أَبِي بَزَّة وَعَطَاء وَمُقَاتِل وَعَبْد الرَّحْمَن بْن سَابِط وَالزُّهْرِيّ وَالسُّدِّيّ وَعَبْد اللَّه بْن أَبِي الْهُذَيْل وَمَالِك بْن أَنَس , كُلّهمْ قَالُوا : الذَّبِيح إِسْحَاق


اما اقوال نبي الاسلام والصحابة المقربين اليه مكانيا وزمانيا فهي كما يلي كما ذكر القرطبي :

اختلف العلماء في المأمور بذبحه . فقال أكثرهم : الذبيح إسحاق . وممن قال بذلك العباس بن عبد المطلب وابنه عبد الله وهو الصحيح عنه . روى الثوري وابن جريج يرفعانه إلى ابن عباس قال : الذبيح إسحاق . وهو الصحيح عن عبد الله بن مسعود أن رجلا قال له : يا بن الأشياخ الكرام . فقال عبد الله : ذلك يوسف بن يعقوب بن إسحاق ذبيح الله ابن إبراهيم خليل الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . وقد روى حماد بن زيد يرفعه إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ( إن الكريم ابن الكريم ابن الكريم ابن الكريم يوسف بن يعقوب بن إسحاق بن إبراهيم صلى الله عليهم وسلم ) . وروى أبو الزبير عن جابر قال : الذبيح إسحاق . وذلك مروي أيضا عن علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه . وعن عبد الله بن عمر : أن الذبيح إسحاق . وهو قول عمر رضي الله عنه . فهؤلاء سبعة من الصحابة . وقال به من التابعين وغيرهم علقمة والشعبي ومجاهد وسعيد بن جبير وكعب الأحبار وقتادة ومسروق وعكرمة والقاسم بن أبي بزة وعطاء ومقاتل وعبد الرحمن بن سابط والزهري والسدي وعبد الله بن أبي الهذيل ومالك بن أنس , كلهم قالوا : الذبيح إسحاق .

وقد ناقش القرطبي فرضية ان يكون الذبيح او الغلام صاحب البشارة هو اسماعيل ، وقد فنّد كل هذه الاقوال وختمها بقول موجز : وهذا الاستدلال كله ليس بقاطع

يمكنك متابعة ما كتبه القرطبي هنا :

**http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/D...ora=37&nAya=102*


*او ماكتبه الطبري هنا :

**http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/D...ora=37&nAya=102*


يتبع .....


----------



## NEW_MAN (1 أبريل 2006)

*سوف انقل اليك نص الحديث وما جاء في شرحه هنا ( باللون الازرق ) واستكمل التعقيب عليه :

**‏حدثنا ‏ ‏إسحاق بن منصور ‏ ‏أخبرنا ‏ ‏عبد الصمد ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبيه ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏ابن عمر ‏ ‏رضي الله عنهما ‏ 
‏عن النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏أنه قال ‏ ‏الكريم ابن الكريم ابن الكريم ابن الكريم ‏ ‏يوسف بن يعقوب بن إسحاق بن إبراهيم ‏ ‏عليهم السلام ‏ 

فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري
قوله : ( باب أم كنتم شهداء إذ حضر يعقوب الموت ) كذا ثبت هذه الترجمة هنا وهي مكررة كما سبق قريبا , والصواب أن حديثها تلو حديث الباب الذي يليها وهي من قصة يوسف عليه السلام , ‏
‏وقوله " أخبرنا عبد الصمد " ‏
‏هو ابن عبد الوارث . ‏

‏قوله : ( يوسف بن يعقوب بن إسحاق بن إبراهيم ) ‏
‏وفي رواية الطبراني من طريق أبي عبيدة بن عبد الله بن مسعود عن أبيه " يوسف بن يعقوب بن إسحاق ذبيح الله " وله من حديث ابن عباس " قالوا يا رسول الله من السيد ؟ قال : يوسف بن يعقوب بن إسحاق ذبيح الله , قالوا : فما في أمتك سيد ؟ قال رجل أعطي مالا حلالا ورزق سماحة " وإسناده ضعيف .


**ترى هنا ان البخاري وضع الحديث الذي كتبه الطبراني ، ولكنه عقب عليه بقوله ان الحديث اسناده ضعيف ؟؟؟؟
وهنا ارجو من سيادتك ان تبين لنا لماذا اسناده ضعيف ؟؟؟
من في الاسماء السابقة التي ذكرت الحديث اضعف اسناده ؟؟؟
ونحن نرى ان الحديث يرجع الى عبد الله بن عمر بن الخطاب 





ومن قال ان الصحابة نقلوا عن كعب الاحبار ؟؟؟

لقد ذكرت لك من اسماء الصحابة :
عمر بن الخطاب 
عبد الله بن عمر بن الخطاب 
ابن عباس ابن عبد المطلب 
على ابن ابي طالب 
فهل كل هؤلاء نقلوا عن كعب الاحبار ؟؟؟

واذا كان هناك حديث لنبي الاسلام ( اضعفتموه ) على الرغم من ان الحديث يوافق ما جاء في التوراة والانجيل ، وهو ما يؤكد صحة الحديث لا ضعفه ، لان نبي الاسلام بالطبع قرأ التوراة والانجيل واضطلع على ان الذبيح هو اسحق ، اللهم الا اذا اراد فيما بعد ان ينسب لنفسه نسبا شريفا كما سألوه في الحديث المذكور ، فقال فيما بعد ( او بمعنى اصح - نسخ قوله السابق ) وقال ان الذبيح هو اسماعيل ، وربما قال هذا الكلام اناس آخرين غير نبي الاسلام ونسبوا اليه الحديث الاخير ، بمعنى ان الحديث المدسوس هو قوله ان اسماعيل هو الذبيح ، والحديث الصحيح هو قوله ان الذبيح هو اسحق ، لان القول الاخير يوافق القرآن اكثر ، كما فهمنا من شرح الطبري والقرطبي .

واخيرا :

فان القول بان ابن كثير أستند الى الدليل العقلي والمنطقي و هو سند له من الوزن ما لأدلة السلف والتابعين و للتأكد أبحث عن معنى كلمة "فقه" كما تفضلت وقلت .

فان القرطبي لم يهمل استعمال الدليل العقلي والمنطقي ، هذا بجانب الادلة التي اوردها في نسبة ان الذبيح هو اسحق 

سؤال :

هل تعرف لماذا يريد البعض ان يصدقوا ما يتمونه في ان الذبيح هو اسماعيل ، ويهملوا ان يصدقوا الحقيقة بأن الذبيح هو اسحق ؟؟؟
*
*يتبع .....*


----------



## NEW_MAN (1 أبريل 2006)

*(وَلَقَدْ أَرْسَلْنَا نُوحاً وَإِبْرَاهِيمَ وَجَعَلْنَا فِي ذُرِّيَّتِهِمَا النُّبُوَّةَ وَالْكِتَابَ فَمِنْهُمْ مُهْتَدٍ وَكَثِيرٌ مِنْهُمْ فَاسِقُونَ) (الحديد:26) 

القرآن يقول ان ذرية نوح وابراهيم جعل الله فيهما النبوة والكتاب 

طبعا كلنا نعرف ان ابراهم هو من نسل نوح 

فهو ابراهيم ابن تارح من نسل سام ابن نوح 

ولكن القرآن يخصص ايضا النبوة والكتاب في نسل ابراهيم انها تقتصر على اسحق ويعقوب ومن بعده الاسباط 


(وَوَهَبْنَا لَهُ إِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَجَعَلْنَا فِي ذُرِّيَّتِهِ النُّبُوَّةَ وَالْكِتَابَ وَآتَيْنَاهُ أَجْرَهُ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَإِنَّهُ فِي الْآخِرَةِ لَمِنَ الصَّالِحِينَ) (العنكبوت:27) 


فاذا كان القرآن يقرر ان الكتاب والنبوة هي من نسل نوح ومن بعده ابراهيم ومن بعده اسحق ومن بعده يعقوب 
ومن بعده الاسباط ، فيكون ليس لنسل اسماعيل نصيب في النبوة 


ما تحديد الاسباط من بعد اسحق ويعقوب ، فهذا هو الدليل من القرآن 

(قُولُوا آمَنَّا بِاللَّهِ وَمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْنَا وَمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَالْأَسْبَاطِ وَمَا أُوتِيَ مُوسَى وَعِيسَى وَمَا أُوتِيَ النَّبِيُّونَ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ لا نُفَرِّقُ بَيْنَ أَحَدٍ مِنْهُمْ وَنَحْنُ لَهُ مُسْلِمُونَ) (البقرة:136) 

(أَمْ تَقُولُونَ إِنَّ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَالْأَسْبَاطَ كَانُوا هُوداً أَوْ نَصَارَى قُلْ أَأَنْتُمْ أَعْلَمُ أَمِ اللَّهُ وَمَنْ أَظْلَمُ مِمَّنْ كَتَمَ شَهَادَةً عِنْدَهُ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَمَا اللَّهُ بِغَافِلٍ عَمَّا تَعْمَلُونَ) (البقرة:140) 

(قُلْ آمَنَّا بِاللَّهِ وَمَا أُنْزِلَ عَلَيْنَا وَمَا أُنْزِلَ عَلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَالْأَسْبَاطِ وَمَا أُوتِيَ مُوسَى وَعِيسَى وَالنَّبِيُّونَ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ لا نُفَرِّقُ بَيْنَ أَحَدٍ مِنْهُمْ وَنَحْنُ لَهُ مُسْلِمُونَ) (آل عمران:84)

(إِنَّا أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ كَمَا أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى نُوحٍ وَالنَّبِيِّينَ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ وَأَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَالْأَسْبَاطِ وَعِيسَى وَأَيُّوبَ وَيُونُسَ وَهَارُونَ وَسُلَيْمَانَ وَآتَيْنَا دَاوُدَ زَبُوراً) (النساء:163) 
*

*والان ماذا عن التوراة والانجيل ، هل ذكرت اسم الذبيح صراحة ؟؟؟*

*يتبع ....


*


----------



## NEW_MAN (1 أبريل 2006)

*الكتاب المقدس ( العهد القديم ) يقول :*

*وحدث بعد هذه الامور ان الله امتحن ابراهيم.فقال له يا ابراهيم.فقال هانذا. فقال خذ ابنك وحيدك الذي تحبه اسحق واذهب الى ارض المريّا واصعده هناك محرقة على احد الجبال الذي اقول لك.*

********

*6 فاخذ ابراهيم حطب المحرقة ووضعه على اسحق ابنه واخذ بيده النار والسكين.فذهبا كلاهما معا. 7 وكلم اسحق ابراهيم اباه وقال يا ابي.فقال هانذا يا ابني.فقال هوذا النار والحطب ولكن اين الخروف للمحرقة. 8 فقال ابراهيم الله يرى له الخروف للمحرقة يا ابني.فذهبا كلاهما معا 9 فلما أتيا الى الموضع الذي قال له الله بنى هناك ابراهيم المذبح ورتب الحطب وربط اسحق ابنه ووضعه على المذبح فوق الحطب.*


*( تكوين 22 : 1 و 2 ) *


*الكتاب المقدس ( العهد الجديد ) يقول :*

*17 بالايمان قدم ابراهيم اسحق وهو مجرب.قدم الذي قبل المواعيد وحيده*
*18 الذي قيل له انه باسحق يدعى لك نسل.*
*19 اذ حسب ان الله قادر على الاقامة من الاموات ايضا الذين منهم اخذه ايضا في مثال*

*(عبرانيين 11 : 17- 19)*

*ألم يتبرر ابراهيم ابونا بالاعمال اذ قدم اسحق ابنه على المذبح*


*( يعقوب 2: 21)*


*هذا من الكتاب المقدس يذكر صراحة اسم الذبيح هو اسحق *

*وقد اثبتنا من المراجع الاسلامية والقرآن ان الذبيح هو اسحق*

*فلماذا المكابرة والعناد *

*الرب يبارك لمن يقرأ بغرض البحث عن الحقيقة *


----------



## Michael (1 أبريل 2006)

ربنا يباركك يا نيو مان على الايات الواضحة وتوصيلك للمعلومة بشكل راقى 

الرب يبارك حياتك

سلام ونعمة


----------



## يهوذا (3 أبريل 2006)

*باحث ممتاز ورائــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع *​*تسلم أيدك فعلا مبارك من الرب *​*انا منتظر رد أخونا المسلمين*​*:t14:  *​*هل يسمح استأذنا ::Red_Flying_Heart_2:   نيو مان *​*بان انسخ هذا البحث بأحد المنتديات الإسلامية المشترك فيها *​*وأكون شاكر لك :36_3_11:   *​


----------



## NEW_MAN (3 أبريل 2006)

يهوذا قال:
			
		

> *هل يسمح  نيو مان *
> *بان انسخ هذا البحث بأحد المنتديات الإسلامية المشترك فيها *​​


 
بدون استئذان :

‎للرب الارض وملؤها . المسكونة وكل الساكنين فيها‎ 

مزمور 24 : 1​


----------



## الأدهم 1 (5 أبريل 2006)

> *NEW_MAN vbmenu_register("postmenu_40222", true);  *
> *هذا من الكتاب المقدس يذكر صراحة اسم الذبيح هو اسحق*




*ما ذكرته حضرتك هو من أكبر الدلائل على تحريف كتابك المقدس*

*أنت أو كتابك المقدس يقول أن الذبيح هو اسحاق الأبن البكر ... صح ؟*

*هذا هو كتابك المقدس يثبت أن الأبن البكر هو اسماعيل وليس اسحاق .. فكيف كان الذبيح اسحاق إن كان اسحاق لم يولد بعد ... أليس هذا مضحك ؟*

*ولدت هاجر ابنها إسماعيل وابيه عمر 86 عاماً

تكوين
16: 16 و كان ابرام ابن ست و ثمانين سنة لما *​*​
وولدت سارة إبنها إسحاق وابيه عمر 100 عام 

تكوين
21: 5 و كان ابراهيم ابن مئة سنة حين ولد له اسحق ابنه


أعتقد الأمر وضح والتحريف ظهر لحضرتك 

أو أن حساب العمر بالكتاب المقدس من اكبر لاصغر وليس كعادة الخلق من أصغر لأكبر !!!!!!!!!  ​*​*




NEW_MAN vbmenu_register("postmenu_40222", true);  
وقد اثبتنا من المراجع الاسلامية والقرآن ان الذبيح هو اسحق

أنقر للتوسيع...

​*​

*لو حضرتك لاحظت أنه لا أحد من المسلمين يرد عليك في هذا الأمر*

*وذلك لأنك تناسيت قول الحق سبحانه :*

قال تعالى: "وما اختلفتم فيه من شيء فحكمه إلى الله" (الشورى: 10)

فأين هو المصدر القرآني الذي تتحدث عنه ؟

ولكن ما ذكرته حضرتك من آيات لسورة الصافات يُظهر ان حضرتك لم تنسخ الكلام لنهايته وألقيت علينا رأيك كأنه كلام سماوي لا جدال فيه .

عموماً : سأنقل لحضرتك الجزء الذي حذفته انت ولم تنقله وللقارئ الحكم والتدبر

سورة الصافات :

وَقَالَ إِنِّي ذَاهِبٌ إِلَى رَبِّي سَيَهْدِينِ (99) رَبِّ هَبْ لِي مِنَ الصَّالِحِينَ (100) فَبَشَّرْنَاهُ بِغُلَامٍ حَلِيمٍ (101) فَلَمَّا بَلَغَ مَعَهُ السَّعْيَ قَالَ يَا بُنَيَّ إِنِّي أَرَى فِي الْمَنَامِ أَنِّي أَذْبَحُكَ فَانظُرْ مَاذَا تَرَى قَالَ يَا أَبَتِ افْعَلْ مَا تُؤْمَرُ سَتَجِدُنِي إِن شَاء اللَّهُ مِنَ الصَّابِرِينَ (102) فَلَمَّا أَسْلَمَا وَتَلَّهُ لِلْجَبِينِ (103) وَنَادَيْنَاهُ أَنْ يَا إِبْرَاهِيمُ (104) قَدْ صَدَّقْتَ الرُّؤْيَا إِنَّا كَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي الْمُحْسِنِينَ (105) إِنَّ هَذَا لَهُوَ الْبَلَاء الْمُبِينُ (106) وَفَدَيْنَاهُ بِذِبْحٍ عَظِيمٍ (107) وَتَرَكْنَا عَلَيْهِ فِي الْآخِرِينَ (108) سَلَامٌ عَلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ (109) كَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي الْمُحْسِنِينَ (110) إِنَّهُ مِنْ عِبَادِنَا الْمُؤْمِنِينَ (111) وَبَشَّرْنَاهُ بِإِسْحَاقَ نَبِيّاً مِّنَ الصَّالِحِينَ (112) وَبَارَكْنَا عَلَيْهِ وَعَلَى إِسْحَاقَ وَمِن ذُرِّيَّتِهِمَا مُحْسِنٌ وَظَالِمٌ لِّنَفْسِهِ مُبِينٌ (113)

من هو الذبيح ؟ علماً بأن بشارة اسحاق جاءت بعد قصة الذبيح ... لاحظ (بشااااارة) أي لم يولد بعد .... مجرد بشارة فقط .

فما رأيك الآن ؟

ياعزيزي نحن نختلف عن المسيحية لأننا نتدبر ولا ننساق وراء بشر غير معصومين ... ولكن في المسيحية أمر يختلف لأن الطاعة العمياء واجبة فلا تساوي الناس ببعضها . وهذا ظاهر في موضوعك هذا لأنك لو تدبرت سفر تكوين ودرسته بتدبر لما طرحت هذا الموضوع .

والعجيب أنك تسمح للأخرين بنسخ الموضوع للمنتديات الإسلامية !!!!! مضحك جدا هذا الأمر ، أتجعل زميلك عرضة للسخرية ياعزيزي 

في النهاية 

فلا تحزن ياعزيزي ... فكان من الأفضل لك دراسة الموضوع قبل طرحه بدقة وتدبر
​


----------



## رائد (5 أبريل 2006)

اراك يا نيومان تتحدث عن شخص الذبيح من ابناء ابراهيم في كل مكان ، فالنصارى يقولون بانه اسحق ، والحقيقة انه اسماعيل ، دعونا نقرأ النصوص التالية من الكتاب المقدس. 

تكوين 16

16 كان ابرام ابن ست و ثمانين سنة لما ولدت هاجر اسماعيل لابرام

هنا تمت ولادة اسماعيل عندما كان عمر ابراهيم 86 سنة ، وهو الابن الاول لابراهيم.

تكوين 17

15 و قال الله لابراهيم ساراي امراتك لا تدعو اسمها ساراي بل اسمها سارة 16 و اباركها و اعطيك ايضا منها ابنا اباركها فتكون امما و ملوك شعوب منها يكونون

وهنا لم تكن سارة قد حبلت بعد ، وكان عمر اسماعيل 13-14 سنة.

والدليل على عدم ولادة اسحق حيث لم تكن سارة قد حبلت بعد به عندما كان عمر اسماعيل 13 – 14 سنة ونجد هنا ان عمر ابراهيم كان 100 سنة عندما وعده الله بولد آخر بعد اسماعيل هو :

17 فسقط ابراهيم على وجهه و ضحك و قال في قلبه هل يولد لابن مئة سنة و هل تلد سارة و هي بنت تسعين سنة


الله يبارك اسماعيل ونسله ويجعلهم امة عظيمة قبل ان يقيم عهده مع اسحق لانه لم يكن مولودا حينها .

20 و اما اسماعيل فقد سمعت لك فيه ها انا اباركه و اثمره و اكثره كثيرا جدا اثني عشر رئيسا يلد و اجعله امة كبيرة

ونفّذ ابراهيم عهد الله معه كما في النص التالي :


23 فاخذ ابراهيم اسماعيل ابنه و جميع ولدان بيته و جميع المبتاعين بفضته كل ذكر من اهل بيت ابراهيم و ختن لحم غرلتهم في ذلك اليوم عينه كما كلمه الله

ويبقى عهد الله مع اسحق ، ولكن بعد ولادته في السنة القادمة ، والعهد هو الختان ولهذا نجد اليهود يختتنون حتى يومنا هذا :

21 و لكن عهدي اقيمه مع اسحق الذي تلده لك سارة في هذا الوقت في السنة الاتية

والدليل هو عهد الله كما جاء في الكتاب المقدس :

10 هذا هو عهدي الذي تحفظونه بيني و بينكم و بين نسلك من بعدك يختن منكم كل ذكر 11 فتختنون في لحم غرلتكم فيكون علامة عهد بيني و بينكم 12 ابن ثمانية ايام يختن منكم كل ذكر في اجيالكم وليد البيت و المبتاع بفضة من كل ابن غريب ليس من نسلك 13 يختن ختانا وليد بيتك و المبتاع بفضتك فيكون عهدي في لحمكم عهدا ابديا.

واما مصير من خالف عهد الله ( النصارى ) فكان :

14 و اما الذكر الاغلف الذي لا يختن في لحم غرلته فتقطع تلك النفس من شعبها انه قد نكث عهدي.

تكوين 21

4 و ختن ابراهيم اسحق ابنه و هو ابن ثمانية ايام كما امره الله 5 و كان ابراهيم ابن مئة سنة حين ولد له اسحق ابنه

ها هو ابراهيم يفي بعهد الله وختن اسحق ، وكان عمر ابراهيم حينها 100 سنة ، وهذا يدلنا على ان اسماعيل اكبر من اسحق بـ 14 سنة ، أي ان اسماعيل هو البكر لابراهيم.

14 فبكر ابراهيم صباحا و اخذ خبزا و قربة ماء و اعطاهما لهاجر واضعا اياهما على كتفها و الولد و صرفها فمضت و تاهت في برية بئر سبع 15 و لما فرغ الماء من القربة طرحت الولد تحت احدى الاشجار.

وهنا الخرافة ، كيف لهاجر ان تحمل ابنها اسماعيل على كتفها وكانه طفل وهو في ريعان الشباب وعمره 14 سنة ؟

18 قومي احملي الغلام و شدي يدك به لاني ساجعله امة عظيمة

نجد ان الله باركه وبارك نسله في السابق ، والان يقول الله بانه سيجعله امة عظيمة ، والحديث هنا عن اسماعيل.

تكوين 22

2 فقال خذ ابنك وحيدك الذي تحبه اسحق و اذهب الى ارض المريا و اصعده هناك محرقة على احد الجبال الذي اقول لك

12 فقال لا تمد يدك الى الغلام و لا تفعل به شيئا لاني الان علمت انك خائف الله فلم تمسك ابنك وحيدك عني.

قال الله لابراهيم بان يأخذ ابنه الوحيد لكي يذبحه ، والواضح ان ابنه الوحيد هو اسماعيل وليس اسحق ، والا كيف يكون اسحق ابنه الوحيد علما بان له اخ وهو اسماعيل ويكبره بـ 14 سنة.

هذا يدل على خرافة مسيحية تستحق الوقوف عندها للتأمل والسؤال ، ايعقل ان يكون هذا كلام الله ؟

من الواضح ان من قام بتحريف الكلام قام بتعديل اسم اسماعيل كابن وحيد لابراهيم ليصبح اسحق وبدون ان يأخذ باقي النصوص بعين الاعتبار ، ومن الطبيعي ان يكون السبب جهالة هذا الشخص المزور في عملية التزوير والتحريف.

اما ما جاء في القران والاحاديث النبوية ستكون في المداخلة التالية.

تحياتي


----------



## رائد (5 أبريل 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم والصلاة والسلام على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه اجمعين.

بعد ان قمت باثبات ان سيدنا اسماعيل هو الذبيح وليس سيدنا اسحق عليهما السلام وذلك من الكتاب المقدس الذي يؤمن به النصارى ، فلا بد ايضا ان اثبت ذلك من القرآن الكريم الذي نؤمن به نحن المسلمين .

يقول تعالى في سورة الصافات :
{ فَبَشَّرْنَاهُ بِغُلامٍ حَلِيمٍ(101) فَلَمَّا بَلَغَ مَعَهُ السَّعْيَ قَالَ يَا بُنَيَّ إِنِّي أَرَى فِي الْمَنَامِ أَنِّي أَذْبَحُكَ فَانظُرْ مَاذَا تَرَى قَالَ يَا أَبَتِ افْعَلْ مَا تُؤْمَرُ سَتَجِدُنِي إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ مِنْ الصَّابِرِينَ(102)فَلَمَّا أَسْلَمَا وَتَلَّهُ لِلْجَبِينِ(103)وَنَادَيْنَاهُ أَنْ يَا إِبْرَاهِيمُ(104)قَدْ صَدَّقْتَ الرُّؤْيَا إِنَّا كَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي الْمُحْسِنِينَ(105)إِنَّ هَذَا لَهُوَ الْبَلاءُ الْمُبِينُ(106)وَفَدَيْنَاهُ بِذِبْحٍ عَظِيمٍ(107)وَتَرَكْنَا عَلَيْهِ فِي الآخِرِينَ(108)سَلامٌ عَلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ(109)كَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي الْمُحْسِنِينَ(110)إِنَّهُ مِنْ عِبَادِنَا الْمُؤْمِنِينَ(111)وَبَشَّرْنَاهُ بِإِسْحَاقَ نَبِيًّا مِنْ الصَّالِحِينَ(112)}

{فَبَشَّرْنَاهُ بِغُلامٍ حَلِيمٍ} أي فاستجبنا دعاءه وبشرناه بغلامٍ يكون حليماً في كبره، قال أبو السعود: جمع الله له فيه بشارات ثلاث: بشارة أنه غلام، وأنه يبلغ أوان الحُلم، وأنه يكون حليماً، لأن الصغير لا يوصف بذلك، وأيُّ حلم يعادل حلمه عليه السلام حين عرض عليه أبوه الذبح فقال {يا أبتِ افعلْ ما تُؤمرْ ستجدني إِن شاء الله من الصابرين}!! واتفق جمهور المفسرين على أن هذا الغلام المبشر به هو "إسماعيل" لأن الله تعالى قال بعد تمام قصة الذبيح {وبشرناه بإِسحاق نبياً من الصالحين} فدل ذلك على أن الذبيح هو إِسماعيل.

{فَلَمَّا بَلَغَ مَعَهُ السَّعْيَ} أي فلما ترعرع وشبَّ وبلغ السنَّ الذي يمكنه أن يسعى مع أبيه في أشغاله وحوائجه، قال المفسرون: وهو سن الثالثة عشرة 

{قَالَ يا بُنَيَّ إِنِّي أَرَى فِي الْمَنَامِ أَنِّي أَذْبَحُكَ} أي إني أُمرت في المنام أنْ أذبحك، قال ابن عباس: رؤيا الأنبياء وحيٌ وتلا الآية، وقال محمد بن كعب: كانت الرسل يأتيهم الوحي من الله تعالى أيقاظاً ورقوداً، لأن الأنبياء تنام عيونهم ولا تنام قلوبهم 

{فَانظُرْ مَاذَا تَرَى}؟ أي فانظر في الأمر، ما رأيك فيه؟ قال ابن كثير: وإنما أعلم ابنه بذلك ليكون أهون عليه، وليختبر صبره وجلَده وعزمه على طاعة الله تعالى وطاعة أبيه. فإن قيل: لم شاوره في أمرٍ هو حتمٌ من الله؟ فالجواب: أنه لم يشاوره ليرجع إلى رأيه، ولكنْ ليعلم ما عنده فيثبت قلبه ويوطِّن نفسه على الصبر، فأجابه بأحسن جواب

{قَالَ يَا أَبَتِ افْعَلْ مَا تُؤْمَرُ سَتَجِدُنِي إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ مِنْ الصَّابِرِينَ} أي امض لما أمرك الله به من ذبحي، فستجدني صابراً إِن شاء الله، وهو جواب من أُوتي الحلم والصبر وامتثال الأمر، والرضا بقضاء الله 

{فَلَمَّا أَسْلَمَا وَتَلَّهُ لِلْجَبِينِ} أي فلما استسلما - الأب والابن - لأمر الله، وصرعه على وجهه ليذبحه، قال ابن عباس: {تَلَّهُ لِلْجَبِينِ} أكبَّه على وجهه

{وَنَادَيْنَاهُ أَنْ يَا إِبْرَاهِيمُ * قَدْ صَدَّقْتَ الرُّؤْيَا} هذه جواب "لمَّا" والواو مقحمة أي ناديناه يا إِبراهيم قد نفَّذْت ما أُمرت به، وحصل المقصود من رؤياك بإِضجاعك ولدك للذبح، روي أنه أمرَّ السكين بقوته على حلقه مراراً فلم يقطع، قال الصاوي: والحكمة في هذه القصة أن إبراهيم اتخذه الله تعالى خليلاً، فلما سأل ربه الولد ووهبه له تعلقت شعبةٌ من قلبه بمحبة ولده، فأمر بذبح المحبوب لتظهر صفاء الخلة، فامتثل أمر ربه وقدَّم محبته على محبة ولده، قال ابن عباس: فلما عزم على ذبح ولده ورماه على شقه قال الإِبن: يا أبتِ اشدد رباطي حتى لا أضطرب، واكفف ثيابك لئلا ينتضح عليها شيءٌ من دمي فتراه أمي فتحزن، وأحدَّ شفرتك وأسرعْ بها على حلقي ليكون الموت أهونَ عليَّ، وإِذا أتيتَ أمي فاقْرئْها مني السلام، وإِن رأيتَ أن تردَّ قميصي عليها فافعل فإِنه عسى أن يكون أسلى لها عني، فقال له إبراهيم: نعم العونُ أنت يا بني على أمر الله

{إِنَّا كَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي الْمُحْسِنِينَ} تعليلٌ لتفريج الكربة أي كما فرجنا شدتك كذلك نجازي المحسنين بتفريج الشدة عنهم ونجعل لهم من أمرهم فرجاً ومخرجاً 

{إِنَّ هَذَا لَهُوَ الْبَلاءُ الْمُبِينُ} أي إِن هذا لهو الابتلاء والامتحان الشاق الواضح، الذي يتميز فيه المخلص من المنافق 

{وَفَدَيْنَاهُ بِذِبْحٍ عَظِيمٍ} أي وفديناه بكبشٍ عظيم من الجنة فداءً عنه، قال ابن عباس: كبش عظيم قد رعى في الجنة أربعين خريفاً 

{وَتَرَكْنَا عَلَيْهِ فِي الآخِرِينَ} أي وأبقينا عليه ثناءً حسناً إلى يوم الدين

{سَلامٌ عَلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ} أي سلام منا على إِبراهيم عاطر كريم 

{كَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي الْمُحْسِنِينَ * إِنَّهُ مِنْ عِبَادِنَا الْمُؤْمِنِينَ} كرَّر ذكر الجزاء مبالغة في الثناء ثم علَّل ذلك بأنه كان من الراسخين في الإِيمان مع الإِيقان والاطمئنان

{وَبَشَّرْنَاهُ بِإِسْحَاقَ نَبِيًّا مِنْ الصَّالِحِينَ} أي وبشرناه بغلامٍ آخر بعد تلك الحادثة هو إِسحق الذي سيكون نبياً، قال ابن عباس: بُشِّرَ بنبوته حين وُلد، وحين نُبّئ، وتكاد تكون الآية صريحةً في أن الذبيح هو "إِسماعيل" لا "إِسحاق"


هذه هي القصة في القران الكريم وهي واضحة وضوح الشمس ، اضافة إلى انه لا يمكن ان يطلق على سيدنا اسحق عليه السلام وحيد ابراهيم لانه لم يكن وحيدا حيث وُلد سيدنا اسماعيل قبله وتوفي بعده .

ورغم ذلك ما زال النصارى متمسكين بالباطل .

تحياتي​


----------



## NEW_MAN (5 أبريل 2006)

الأدهم 1 قال:
			
		

> *ما ذكرته حضرتك هو من أكبر الدلائل على تحريف كتابك المقدس*​
> *أنت أو كتابك المقدس يقول أن الذبيح هو اسحاق الأبن البكر ... صح ؟*​
> *هذا هو كتابك المقدس يثبت أن الأبن البكر هو اسماعيل وليس اسحاق .. فكيف كان الذبيح اسحاق إن كان اسحاق لم يولد بعد ... أليس هذا مضحك ؟*​




من أين اتيت ان الكتاب المقدس يقول ان الذبيح هو الابن البكر 

الكتاب المقدس يقول ( خذ ابنك وحيدك ) ، وبعد طرد اسماعيل كان اسحق الابن الوحيد لابراهيم بالفعل ...



> ولكن ما ذكرته حضرتك من آيات لسورة الصافات يُظهر ان حضرتك لم تنسخ الكلام لنهايته وألقيت علينا رأيك كأنه كلام سماوي لا جدال فيه .





> عموماً : سأنقل لحضرتك الجزء الذي حذفته انت ولم تنقله وللقارئ الحكم والتدبر​
> سورة الصافات :​
> وَقَالَ إِنِّي ذَاهِبٌ إِلَى رَبِّي سَيَهْدِينِ (99) رَبِّ هَبْ لِي مِنَ الصَّالِحِينَ (100) فَبَشَّرْنَاهُ بِغُلَامٍ حَلِيمٍ (101) فَلَمَّا بَلَغَ مَعَهُ السَّعْيَ قَالَ يَا بُنَيَّ إِنِّي أَرَى فِي الْمَنَامِ أَنِّي أَذْبَحُكَ فَانظُرْ مَاذَا تَرَى قَالَ يَا أَبَتِ افْعَلْ مَا تُؤْمَرُ سَتَجِدُنِي إِن شَاء اللَّهُ مِنَ الصَّابِرِينَ (102) فَلَمَّا أَسْلَمَا وَتَلَّهُ لِلْجَبِينِ (103) وَنَادَيْنَاهُ أَنْ يَا إِبْرَاهِيمُ (104) قَدْ صَدَّقْتَ الرُّؤْيَا إِنَّا كَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي الْمُحْسِنِينَ (105) إِنَّ هَذَا لَهُوَ الْبَلَاء الْمُبِينُ (106) وَفَدَيْنَاهُ بِذِبْحٍ عَظِيمٍ (107) وَتَرَكْنَا عَلَيْهِ فِي الْآخِرِينَ (108) سَلَامٌ عَلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ (109) كَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي الْمُحْسِنِينَ (110) إِنَّهُ مِنْ عِبَادِنَا الْمُؤْمِنِينَ (111) وَبَشَّرْنَاهُ بِإِسْحَاقَ نَبِيّاً مِّنَ الصَّالِحِينَ (112) وَبَارَكْنَا عَلَيْهِ وَعَلَى إِسْحَاقَ وَمِن ذُرِّيَّتِهِمَا مُحْسِنٌ وَظَالِمٌ لِّنَفْسِهِ مُبِينٌ (113)​
> من هو الذبيح ؟ علماً بأن بشارة اسحاق جاءت بعد قصة الذبيح ... لاحظ (بشااااارة) أي لم يولد بعد .... مجرد بشارة فقط .​
> فما رأيك الآن ؟​




الايات القرآنية من سورة الصافات تتكلم عن ( الابن الذي بشرته به الملائكة ) وهو اسحق 
من اين اتيت ان البشارة كانت باسماعيل 

يا عزيزي اسماعيل لا يحتاج الى بشارة من الملائكة ، فهو نتاج طبيعي لاتصال ابراهيم بهاجر وهي لم تكن عاقرا لكي تبشره الملائكة بانها سوف تلد 

البشارة كانت لابراهيم انه سوف ينجب من سارة لانها كانت كبيرة السن وليس لها ان تلد في هذه السن ، لذا احتاج الامر للبشاااااااااااااارة كما تقول ...

وحيث ان الفقرة بكاملها تتحدث عن ابن البشارة ، وذكرت اسم اسحق تحديدا ، فليس هناك اي شك من ان الفقرة تتحدث كلها عن اسحق ...

( راجع اقوال المفسرين واقوال نبي الاسلام عن هو الذبيح ؟؟؟) 



*



لو حضرتك لاحظت أنه لا أحد من المسلمين يرد عليك في هذا الأمر

وذلك لأنك تناسيت قول الحق سبحانه :

قال تعالى: "وما اختلفتم فيه من شيء فحكمه إلى الله" (الشورى: 10)

فأين هو المصدر القرآني الذي تتحدث عنه ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*عجز المسلمين عن الرد ناتج عن ان الموضوع واضح كل الوضوح ان الذبيح هو اسحق ...*

*واذا اردت ان تستشهد بالقرآن فيجب ان تقول لنا كل المواضع التي تحدثت عن ذبح ابراهيم لابنه ، كما قمت انا ، اما اعتمادك على نص دون نص ، وعدم استشهادك باقوال المفسرين ، لهو اكبر دليل على ادعائك انت وليس ادعائنا نحن ...*

*مع تحياتي *​


----------



## NEW_MAN (5 أبريل 2006)

رائد قال:
			
		

> والدليل على عدم ولادة اسحق حيث لم تكن سارة قد حبلت بعد به عندما كان عمر اسماعيل 13 – 14 سنة ونجد هنا ان عمر ابراهيم كان 100 سنة عندما وعده الله بولد آخر بعد اسماعيل هو :




لم نعترض على ترتيب الولادة ، ونعرف ان اسماعيل اكبر من اسحق بحوالي ( 14 - 17) سنة ...



> ويبقى عهد الله مع اسحق ، ولكن بعد ولادته في السنة القادمة ، والعهد هو الختان ولهذا نجد اليهود يختتنون حتى يومنا هذا :




العهد لم يكن الختان ، العهد كان البركة 
الختان هو علامة العهد ....


21 و لكن عهدي اقيمه مع اسحق الذي تلده لك سارة في هذا الوقت في السنة الاتية

هل تعتبر هذه الكلمات والتي نقلتها ، تفند اقوالنا ام تثبته ؟؟؟

العهد اذا مع ابنه من سارة وليس ابنه من هاجر !!!!



> وهنا الخرافة ، كيف لهاجر ان تحمل ابنها اسماعيل على كتفها وكانه طفل وهو في ريعان الشباب وعمره 14 سنة ؟




ومن قال لك ان هاجر حملت ابنها على كتفها ؟؟؟

النص يقول :

فبكر ابراهيم صباحا واخذ خبزا وقربة ماء واعطاهما لهاجر واضعا اياهما على كتفها والولد وصرفها.فمضت وتاهت في برية بئر سبع.15 ولما فرغ الماء من القربة طرحت الولد تحت احدى الاشجار ( تكوين 21 : 14 - 15) 

هنا النص واضح يقول ان ابراهيم وضع الاشياء على كتفها والولد ( اي على كتفهما معا ) 
ثم يقول النص انها ( طرحت الولد ) وهذا معناه انها دفعته ، وليس بالضرورة كانت تحمله على كتفها ( ارجو الرجوع الى القواميس العربية لشرح كلمة الطرح ) 



>





> 18 قومي احملي الغلام و شدي يدك به لاني ساجعله امة عظيمة






ترد كلمة ( الحمل ) في بعض الاوقات بمعنى ( حمل المسئولية ) وليس حمل الشخص نفسه على الاكتاف ، 
والا لاعتبرت ان القرآن يأمر محمد بحمل الاشخاص 

(وَلا عَلَى الَّذِينَ إِذَا مَا أَتَوْكَ لِتَحْمِلَهُمْ قُلْتَ لا أَجِدُ مَا أَحْمِلُكُمْ عَلَيْهِ تَوَلَّوْا وَأَعْيُنُهُمْ تَفِيضُ مِنَ الدَّمْعِ حَزَناً أَلّا يَجِدُوا مَا يُنْفِقُونَ) (التوبة:92) 



> 2 فقال خذ ابنك وحيدك الذي تحبه اسحق و اذهب الى ارض المريا و اصعده هناك محرقة على احد الجبال الذي اقول لك
> 
> 12 فقال لا تمد يدك الى الغلام و لا تفعل به شيئا لاني الان علمت انك خائف الله فلم تمسك ابنك وحيدك عني.
> 
> قال الله لابراهيم بان يأخذ ابنه الوحيد لكي يذبحه ، والواضح ان ابنه الوحيد هو اسماعيل وليس اسحق ، والا كيف يكون اسحق ابنه الوحيد علما بان له اخ وهو اسماعيل ويكبره بـ 14 سنة.





بعد طرد اسماعيل اصبح اسحق هو الابن الوحيد فعلا 

اضف الى هذا انه ابن الحرة وليس ابن الجارية ، لهو الابن الوحيد لابويه بحسب الموعد والبشارة وتقاليد ذلك العصر ...


> هذا يدل على خرافة مسيحية تستحق الوقوف عندها للتأمل والسؤال ، ايعقل ان يكون هذا كلام الله ؟
> 
> من الواضح ان من قام بتحريف الكلام قام بتعديل اسم اسماعيل كابن وحيد لابراهيم ليصبح اسحق وبدون ان يأخذ باقي النصوص بعين الاعتبار ، ومن الطبيعي ان يكون السبب جهالة هذا الشخص المزور في عملية التزوير والتحريف.




هذا دأب المسلمين دائما 

حينما يرون ان النص واضحا في الكتاب المقدس يتهمونه بالتحريف !!!

اين العقل يا مسلمين ؟؟؟

اختلاف الكتاب المقدس والقرآن لا يعني ان الكتاب المقدس تم تحريفه ، ولكنه يجعل الانسان يفكر ، ايهما هو الكتاب الصحيح وايهما الكتاب الخطأ ...

وهذا البحث هو دليل الانسان في مشوار البحث عن الحياة الابدية ...





> اما ما جاء في القران والاحاديث النبوية ستكون في المداخلة التالية.




سوف اقوم بالرد على المداخلة التالية في وقت لاحق ، حيث ان علي ان اترك الكمبيوتر حالا لاذهب الى العمل ...
فانتظرني ، ولنا عودة باذن الرب ..

تحياتي


----------



## NEW_MAN (6 أبريل 2006)

رائد قال:
			
		

> بعد ان قمت باثبات ان سيدنا اسماعيل هو الذبيح وليس سيدنا اسحق عليهما السلام وذلك من الكتاب المقدس الذي يؤمن به النصارى ، فلا بد ايضا ان اثبت ذلك من القرآن الكريم الذي نؤمن به نحن المسلمين .​




اين حدث هذا الاثبات ؟؟؟

هل بتساؤلاتك عن الختان ، و محاولتك الايهام بأن ( احملي الغلام ) معناها احمليه على كتفه ؟؟؟
اعتقد انه بهذا قد هدمنا اثباتك المزعوم ...

فالختان قضية مختلفة عن الذبيح ( وهو ابن الموعد ، ابن البشارة ) 

وقضية ( احملي الغلام ) قلنا انها تعني ( حمل المسئولية ) والا لاتهمت القرآن انه يقول ان محمد سوف يحمل الناس على اكتافه الى الجهاد ؟؟؟؟

اعتقد ان المشوار طويل قبل ان تضع ( تصريحا ) بالاثبات او النفي .....
​


> هذه هي القصة في القران الكريم وهي واضحة وضوح الشمس ، اضافة إلى انه لا يمكن ان يطلق على سيدنا اسحق عليه السلام وحيد ابراهيم لانه لم يكن وحيدا حيث وُلد سيدنا اسماعيل قبله وتوفي بعده .​
> ورغم ذلك ما زال النصارى متمسكين بالباطل .​
> 
> تحياتي​





ولم تذكر لنا من هو صاحب التفسير الذي نقلت عنه !!!!!  

انظر الى دراستنا هنا 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=39442&postcount=1

هذه اول مداخلة في الموضوع ، ارجو قرائتها والرد على ماجاء فيها 

سوف تجد دراسة وافية شاملة من كل التفاسير ، تقول بما لا يدع اي مجال للشك 
ان الذبيح هو اسحق ...

وترجع اسانيد المفسرين الى اقوال :

*- قول النبي : يوسف بن يعقوب بن إسحاق ذبيح الله
2- العباس بن عبد المطلب ( ابن عم محمد نبي الاسلام ، وقد تعلم القرآن وتفسيره من نبي الاسلام نفسه )
2- عبد الله بن مسعود (احد صحابة محمد )
3- على ابن ابو طالب 
4- عمر بن عبد الخطاب 
5- عبد الله بن عمر بن الخطاب 
6- الزبير رواه عن جابر
7 - بعض التابعين واليك اسمائهم 

وَقَالَ بِهِ مِنْ التَّابِعِينَ وَغَيْرهمْ عَلْقَمَة وَالشَّعْبِيّ وَمُجَاهِد وَسَعِيد بْن جُبَيْر وَكَعْب الْأَحْبَار وَقَتَادَة وَمَسْرُوق وَعِكْرِمَة وَالْقَاسِم بْن أَبِي بَزَّة وَعَطَاء وَمُقَاتِل وَعَبْد الرَّحْمَن بْن سَابِط وَالزُّهْرِيّ وَالسُّدِّيّ وَعَبْد اللَّه بْن أَبِي الْهُذَيْل وَمَالِك بْن أَنَس , كُلّهمْ قَالُوا : الذَّبِيح إِسْحَاق*

فهل من الممكن ان ترشدنا الى اسانيدك من اقوال الصحابة والتابعين في ان الذبيح هو اسماعيل ؟؟؟


مع تحياتي


----------



## الأدهم 1 (6 أبريل 2006)

*



			الكتاب المقدس يقول ( خذ ابنك وحيدك ) ، وبعد طرد اسماعيل كان اسحق الابن الوحيد لابراهيم بالفعل ...
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*نشكرك على هذا الرد الرائع والممتع الذي ثبت أن الأبن البكر كان إسماعيل وليس اسحاق*

*أحسنت*

*ممتاز *

*ورداً على قولك : *

*



			وبعد طرد اسماعيل كان اسحق الابن الوحيد لابراهيم بالفعل
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*لك مني هذا الناموس العجيب الذي جاء بالكتاب المقدس والذي يثبت أن الأبن البكر بكر مهما حدث بأمر الناموس*

*سفر التثنية*
*21: 15 اذا كان لرجل امراتان احداهما محبوبة و الاخرى مكروهة فولدتا له بنين المحبوبة و المكروهة فان كان الابن البكر للمكروهة *
*21: 16 فيوم يقسم لبنيه ما كان له لا يحل له ان يقدم ابن المحبوبة بكرا على ابن المكروهة البكر *
*21: 17 بل يعرف ابن المكروهة بكرا ليعطيه نصيب اثنين من كل ما يوجد عنده لانه هو اول قدرته له حق البكورية *

*انظر ما قاله رب سفر تكوين لإبراهيم بخصوص اسماعيل الذي تدعي أنه مطرود فجعلت ابيه يتنكر منه واصبح اسحاق هو البكر .... جميل جداً هذا الكلام ولكنه مخالف للكتاب المقدس *

*21: 13 و ابن الجارية ايضا ساجعله امة لانه نسلك *

*هل تعرف معنى قول الله : لانه نسلك*

*إنه قول الله وليس قول نيو مان*

*فمِن مَن نتقبل ونُصدق : الله ام نيومان ؟*

*فكيف تقول أنه مطرود ياأستاذ نيو مان*

*حضرتك بتخالف الكتاب المقدس لكي تثبت صدق أقوالك ؟ أم إنك لا يؤمن بهذا الكلام؟*

*اقرأ :*

*تكوين*​​*21: 10 **فقالت لابراهيم اطرد هذه الجارية و ابنها لان ابن هذه الجارية لا يرث مع ابني اسحق *
*21: 11 **فقبح الكلام جدا في عيني ابراهيم لسبب ابنه *
*21: 12 **فقال الله لابراهيم لا يقبح في عينيك من اجل الغلام و من اجل جاريتك في كل ما تقول لك سارة اسمع لقولها لانه باسحق يدعى لك نسل *
*21: 13 **و ابن الجارية ايضا ساجعله امة لانه نسلك *
*21: 14 **فبكر ابراهيم صباحا و اخذ خبزا و قربة ماء و اعطاهما لهاجر واضعا اياهما على كتفها و الولد و صرفها فمضت و تاهت في برية بئر سبع *
*21: 15 **و لما فرغ الماء من القربة طرحت الولد تحت احدى الاشجار *
*21: 16 **و مضت و جلست مقابله بعيدا نحو رمية قوس لانها قالت لا انظر موت الولد فجلست مقابله و رفعت صوتها و بكت *
*21: 17 **فسمع الله صوت الغلام و نادى ملاك الله هاجر من السماء و قال لها ما لك يا هاجر لا تخافي لان الله قد سمع لصوت الغلام حيث هو *
*21: 18 **قومي احملي الغلام و شدي يدك به لاني ساجعله امة عظيمة *
*21: 19 **و فتح الله عينيها فابصرت بئر ماء فذهبت و ملات القربة ماء و سقت الغلام *
*21: 20 **و كان الله مع الغلام فكبر و سكن في البرية و كان ينمو رامي قوس *
*21: 21 **و سكن في برية فاران و اخذت له امه زوجة من ارض مصر*

*اعتقد الأمور الآن وضحت*​


----------



## رائد (6 أبريل 2006)

بارك الله فيك اخي الادهم ، ردك لا غبار عليه ولكن يحتاج لمن يستخدم عقله في التدبر والتفكر بكلام الله وليس بكلام نيومان.

تحياتي


----------



## NEW_MAN (6 أبريل 2006)

*الاخ الفاضل الآدهم *

*لم نختلف ان اسماعيل ابن ابراهيم ومن نسله *
*لم نختلف ان اسماعيل الابن الاكبر لابراهيم *

*ولكن كل هذا شيء ، والابن الذبيح شيء آخر *

*الابن الذبيح هو ابن الموعد ( أبن البشارة ) *

*اي الابن الذي لابراهيم من زوجته الحرة سارة ، وليس من جاريته المملوكة هاجر ...*

*القرآن والتوراة يتفقا على هذا الموضوع ....*

*اما ان اسم الذبيح هو صراحة اسحق ، فانا لم اؤلف هذا الكلام ( لا مسيحيا ولا اسلاميا ) *

*فالاسم مذكور صراحة في التوراة انه اسحق *

*الاسم مذكور صراحة في الانجيل انه اسحق *

*الاسم مذكور في القرآن مرتبطا بالبشارة لابراهيم واسحق *
*واجتمع المفسرون الذين استقوا كلامهم من النبي والصحابة والتابعين انه اسحق !!!!*


*اعتقد ان الموضوع منتهى بالادلة والتوثيق ، وليس بالهجس ولي الذراع *

*مع تحياتي *


----------



## raed (6 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي نيومان 

فعلا ان  موضوع الذبيح منتهي ولا اضافة لي عليه لان ما تم وضعه من دلائل سواء من طرفي او من طرف الاخ ادهم كافي لاثبات ان الذبيح هو سيدنا اسماعيل كما جاء في القران وتفسيره وكما جاء في كتابكم .

ولكن قبل ان اخرج من هذا الموضوع لا بد لي ان اوضح للقاريء معنى الاية التي ذكرتها وتحاول تفسيرها على مزاجك ، اليك رابط تفسير الطبري ، ومن نفس الرابط تستطيع وكما يستطيع القاريء مشاهدة باقي التفاسير والتي تدل على عدم درايتك بتفسير الاية او انك تعرف التفسير من هذه المراجع وانما تحاول فقط تشتيت الموضوع امام القاريء لتثبت صحة كلامك الذي تم نقده من كتابكم بالحجة والدليل والبرهان.

سورة التوبة آية 92
*وَلَا عَلَى الَّذِينَ إِذَا مَا أَتَوْكَ لِتَحْمِلَهُمْ قُلْتَ لَا أَجِدُ مَا أَحْمِلُكُمْ عَلَيْهِ تَوَلَّوْا وَأَعْيُنُهُمْ تَفِيضُ مِنَ الدَّمْعِ حَزَنًا أَلَّا يَجِدُوا مَا يُنْفِقُونَ*

http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?nType=1&bm=&nSeg=0&l=arb&nSora=9&nAya=92&taf=TABARY&tashkeel=0


تحياتي


----------



## NEW_MAN (6 أبريل 2006)

raed قال:
			
		

> عزيزي نيومان





			
				raed قال:
			
		

> فعلا ان موضوع الذبيح منتهي ولا اضافة لي عليه لان ما تم وضعه من دلائل سواء من طرفي او من طرف الاخ ادهم كافي لاثبات ان الذبيح هو سيدنا اسماعيل كما جاء في القران وتفسيره وكما جاء في كتابكم .





انظر الى دراستنا هنا 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=39442&postcount=1

هذه اول مداخلة في الموضوع ، ارجو قرائتها والرد على ماجاء فيها 

سوف تجد دراسة وافية شاملة من كل التفاسير ، تقول بما لا يدع اي مجال للشك 
ان الذبيح هو اسحق ...

وترجع اسانيد المفسرين الى اقوال :

*- قول النبي : يوسف بن يعقوب بن إسحاق ذبيح الله
2- العباس بن عبد المطلب ( ابن عم محمد نبي الاسلام ، وقد تعلم القرآن وتفسيره من نبي الاسلام نفسه )
2- عبد الله بن مسعود (احد صحابة محمد )
3- على ابن ابو طالب 
4- عمر بن عبد الخطاب 
5- عبد الله بن عمر بن الخطاب 
6- الزبير رواه عن جابر
7 - بعض التابعين واليك اسمائهم 

وَقَالَ بِهِ مِنْ التَّابِعِينَ وَغَيْرهمْ عَلْقَمَة وَالشَّعْبِيّ وَمُجَاهِد وَسَعِيد بْن جُبَيْر وَكَعْب الْأَحْبَار وَقَتَادَة وَمَسْرُوق وَعِكْرِمَة وَالْقَاسِم بْن أَبِي بَزَّة وَعَطَاء وَمُقَاتِل وَعَبْد الرَّحْمَن بْن سَابِط وَالزُّهْرِيّ وَالسُّدِّيّ وَعَبْد اللَّه بْن أَبِي الْهُذَيْل وَمَالِك بْن أَنَس , كُلّهمْ قَالُوا : الذَّبِيح إِسْحَاق*

فهل من الممكن ان ترشدنا الى اسانيدك من اقوال الصحابة والتابعين في ان الذبيح هو اسماعيل ؟؟؟






> ولكن قبل ان اخرج من هذا الموضوع لا بد لي ان اوضح للقاريء معنى الاية التي ذكرتها وتحاول تفسيرها على مزاجك ، اليك رابط تفسير الطبري ، ومن نفس الرابط تستطيع وكما يستطيع القاريء مشاهدة باقي التفاسير والتي تدل على عدم درايتك بتفسير الاية او انك تعرف التفسير من هذه المراجع وانما تحاول فقط تشتيت الموضوع امام القاريء لتثبت صحة كلامك الذي تم نقده من كتابكم بالحجة والدليل والبرهان.
> 
> سورة التوبة آية 92
> *وَلَا عَلَى الَّذِينَ إِذَا مَا أَتَوْكَ لِتَحْمِلَهُمْ قُلْتَ لَا أَجِدُ مَا أَحْمِلُكُمْ عَلَيْهِ تَوَلَّوْا وَأَعْيُنُهُمْ تَفِيضُ مِنَ الدَّمْعِ حَزَنًا أَلَّا يَجِدُوا مَا يُنْفِقُونَ*
> ...





القول في تأويل قوله تعالى : { ولا على الذين إذا ما أتوك لتحملهم قلت لا أجد ما أحملكم عليه تولوا وأعينهم تفيض من الدمع حزنا ألا يجدوا ما ينفقون } يقول تعالى ذكره ولا سبيل أيضا على النفر الذين إذا ما جاءوك لتحملهم يسألونك الحملان ليبلغوا إلى مغزاهم لجهاد أعداء الله معك يا محمد , قلت لهم : لا أجد حمولة أحملكم عليها 

انت اذا توافقني ان : لتحملهم أو احملي الغلام
ليس بالضرورة معناها ان يحمل النبي الناس على اكتافه او ان تحمل ام اسماعيل ابنها اسماعيل وهوصبي يافع على كتفها

http://qamoos.sakhr.com/idrisidic_1.asp?Sub=%cd%e3%e1



قومي احملي الغلام وشدي يدك به . لاني ساجعله امة عظيمة .

http://arabic.searchgodsword.org/desk/?language=ar&query=%E3%CA%EC+1&section=0&translation=svd&oq=%25e3%25ca%25ec%25201&new=1&nb=ge&ngt=%C7%D0%E5%C8+%C7%E1%EC%3A&ng=21&ncc=1


Arise, lift up the lad and hold him with your hand, for I will make him a great nation." http://bible.crosswalk.com/OnlineStudyBible/bible.cgi?word=Genesis+21+%3A+18&section=0&version=nkj&new=1&showtools=1&oq=&NavBook=ge&NavGo=21&NavCurrentChapter=21


----------



## الأدهم 1 (7 أبريل 2006)

> *NEW_MAN* vbmenu_register("postmenu_41222", true);
> *الاخ الفاضل الآدهم
> لم نختلف ان اسماعيل ابن ابراهيم ومن نسله *
> *لم نختلف ان اسماعيل الابن الاكبر لابراهيم *


 
*أحسنت ... طيب ما حضرتك معترف بذلك أهه ... أشكرك*

*والناموس لم يسقط  الابن البكر  مهما حدث*

*سفر التثنية
21: 15 اذا كان لرجل امراتان احداهما محبوبة و الاخرى مكروهة فولدتا له بنين المحبوبة و المكروهة فان كان الابن البكر للمكروهة *
*21: 16 فيوم يقسم لبنيه ما كان له لا يحل له ان يقدم ابن المحبوبة بكرا على ابن المكروهة البكر *
*21: 17 بل يعرف ابن المكروهة بكرا ليعطيه نصيب اثنين من كل ما يوجد عنده لانه هو اول قدرته له حق البكورية *

*شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا*


----------



## NEW_MAN (7 أبريل 2006)

الأدهم 1 قال:
			
		

> *أحسنت ... طيب ما حضرتك معترف بذلك أهه ... أشكرك*





			
				الأدهم 1 قال:
			
		

> *والناموس لم يسقط الابن البكر مهما حدث*
> 
> *سفر التثنية*
> *بل يعرف ابن المكروهة بكرا ليعطيه نصيب اثنين من كل ما يوجد عنده لانه هو اول قدرته له حق البكورية *
> ...




يا اخ الادهم 

انت لسه بتقاوح في ايه ؟؟؟

هل نحن نتكلم عن الميراث الان ؟؟؟
نحن نتكلم عن الابن الذبيح من اولاد ابراهيم 


ليس هو الابن البكر ، بل ابن الموعد ( ابن البشارة ) ابن ابراهيم وسارة معا ....

الابن الوحيد لابراهيم بعد ان طرد اسماعيل .....

ارجع اقرأ الموضوع كله ، لا تقرأ بطريقة ( يا ايها الذين آمنوا لاتقربوا الصلاة ....) 

مع تحياتي


----------



## الأدهم 1 (7 أبريل 2006)

NEW_MAN قال:
			
		

> يا اخ الادهم
> 
> انت لسه بتقاوح في ايه ؟؟؟
> 
> ...




لا أعرف ليه حضرتك متعصب كده ليه 

بالهدوء ياسيدي شوية

أنت تقول اسحاق هو ابن ابراهيم الوحيد بعض طرد اسماعيل .

طيب

من طرد إسماعيل ؟ ابراهيم ام زوجته سارة ؟ 

واضح إن كلام الحريم عندكم أصدق من كلام رب سفر تكوين .

خلاص ياسيدي حنمشي كلام الحريم على قانون رب سفر تكوين

سؤالي لك : هل ذهب إبراهيم للجزيرة العربية ليصبح فيها الذبيح هو إسحاق ؟


راجع نفسك فسفر تكوين التحريف واضح فيه ولا يحتاج جدال 

وواضح إن الكلام عند حضرتك أنتهى لذلك بدأت تخاطبني بشدة

عموماً 

خد عندك 

لاحظ ترتيب الإصحاح

هذه الفقرة المُحرفة وهي بالإصحاح 22 الفقرة 2

تكوين​
<SPAN lang=AR-SA><FONT face=Arial><FONT size=5>22: 2 فقال خذ ابنك وحيدك الذي تحبه اسحق و اذهب الى ارض المريا و اصعده هناك محرقة على احد الجبال الذي اقول لك


----------



## الأدهم 1 (7 أبريل 2006)

عموماً 

خد عندك 

لاحظ ترتيب الإصحاح

هذه الفقرة المُحرفة وهي بالإصحاح 22 الفقرة 2

تكوين​
<SPAN lang=AR-SA><FONT face=Arial><FONT size=5>22: 2 فقال خذ ابنك وحيدك الذي تحبه اسحق و اذهب الى ارض المريا و اصعده هناك محرقة على احد الجبال الذي اقول لك


----------



## الأدهم 1 (7 أبريل 2006)

*ياسادة يجب تطوير برمجة المنتدى لأنه  يحذف المشاركات *
------------------------------------------------------------ 

لاحظ ترتيب الإصحاح

هذه الفقرة المُحرفة وهي بالإصحاح 22 الفقرة 2

تكوين​
<SPAN lang=AR-SA><FONT face=Arial><FONT size=5>22: 2 فقال خذ ابنك وحيدك الذي تحبه اسحق و اذهب الى ارض المريا و اصعده هناك محرقة على احد الجبال الذي اقول لك


----------



## الأدهم 1 (7 أبريل 2006)

دون فائدة ... برمجة عقيمة للأسف


----------



## NEW_MAN (7 أبريل 2006)

الأدهم 1 قال:
			
		

> *من طرد إسماعيل ؟ ابراهيم ام زوجته سارة ؟ *​
> *واضح إن كلام الحريم عندكم أصدق من كلام رب سفر تكوين .*​
> *خلاص ياسيدي حنمشي كلام الحريم على قانون رب سفر تكوين*​




*هل من المهم ان نعف من طرد اسماعيل ??*
*يا سيدي القرآن يقرويعترف بان ابراهيم طرد اسماعيل واصبح اسحق بعدها الابن الوحيد ، ما وجه الاعتراض هنا ??*
*الابن الذبيح هو الابن الوحيد وليس الابن البكر*





> *سؤالي لك : هل ذهب إبراهيم للجزيرة العربية ليصبح فيها الذبيح هو إسحاق ؟*


​


> *راجع نفسك فسفر تكوين التحريف واضح فيه ولا يحتاج جدال *​
> *وواضح إن الكلام عند حضرتك أنتهى لذلك بدأت تخاطبني بشدة*​


​​ 
* وحدث بعد هذه الامور ان الله امتحن ابراهيم . فقال له يا ابراهيم . فقال هانذا . *_*2*_* فقال خذ ابنك وحيدك الذي تحبه اسحق واذهب الى ارض المريّا واصعده هناك محرقة على احد الجبال الذي اقول لك .  *_*3*_* فبكّر ابراهيم صباحا وشدّ على حماره واخذ اثنين من غلمانه معه واسحق ابنه وشقّق حطبا لمحرقة وقام وذهب الى الموضع الذي قال له الله . *_*4*_* وفي اليوم الثالث رفع ابراهيم عينيه وابصر الموضع من بعيد . *_*5*_* فقال ابراهيم لغلاميه اجلسا انتما ههنا مع الحمار . واما انا والغلام فنذهب الى هناك ونسجد ثم نرجع اليكما . *_*6*_* فاخذ ابراهيم حطب المحرقة ووضعه على اسحق ابنه واخذ بيده النار والسكين . فذهبا كلاهما معا . *_*7*_* وكلم اسحق ابراهيم اباه وقال يا ابي . فقال هانذا يا ابني . فقال هوذا النار والحطب ولكن اين الخروف للمحرقة . *_*8*_* فقال ابراهيم الله يرى له الخروف للمحرقة يا ابني . فذهبا كلاهما معا *_*9*_* فلما أتيا الى الموضع الذي قال له الله بنى هناك ابراهيم المذبح ورتب الحطب وربط اسحق ابنه ووضعه على المذبح فوق الحطب . *_*10*_* ثم مدّ ابراهيم يده واخذ السكين ليذبح ابنه .  *_*11*_* فناداه ملاك الرب من السماء وقال ابراهيم ابراهيم . فقال هانذا
. *_*12*_* فقال لا تمد يدك الى الغلام ولا تفعل به شيئا . لاني الآن علمت انك خائف الله فلم تمسك ابنك وحيدك عني . *_*13*_* فرفع ابراهيم عينيه ونظر واذا كبش وراءه ممسكا في الغابة بقرنيه
. فذهب ابراهيم واخذ الكبش واصعده محرقة عوضا عن ابنه . *_*14*_* فدعا ابراهيم اسم ذلك الموضع يهوه يرأه . حتى انه يقال اليوم في جبل الرب يرى *


*اين ارض المريا واين جبل الرب يرى*


*



			وواضح إن الكلام عند حضرتك أنتهى لذلك بدأت تخاطبني بشدة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* 

*واضح انه ليس لديك رد على هذه الفقرة :*


*انظر الى دراستنا هنا 

**http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=39442&postcount=1*

*هذه اول مداخلة في الموضوع ، ارجو قرائتها والرد على ماجاء فيها 

سوف تجد دراسة وافية شاملة من كل التفاسير ، تقول بما لا يدع اي مجال للشك 
ان الذبيح هو اسحق ...

وترجع اسانيد المفسرين الى اقوال :

**- قول النبي : يوسف بن يعقوب بن إسحاق ذبيح الله
2- العباس بن عبد المطلب ( ابن عم محمد نبي الاسلام ، وقد تعلم القرآن وتفسيره من نبي الاسلام نفسه )
2- عبد الله بن مسعود (احد صحابة محمد )
3- على ابن ابو طالب 
4- عمر بن عبد الخطاب 
5- عبد الله بن عمر بن الخطاب 
6- الزبير رواه عن جابر
7 - بعض التابعين واليك اسمائهم 

وَقَالَ بِهِ مِنْ التَّابِعِينَ وَغَيْرهمْ عَلْقَمَة وَالشَّعْبِيّ وَمُجَاهِد وَسَعِيد بْن جُبَيْر وَكَعْب الْأَحْبَار وَقَتَادَة وَمَسْرُوق وَعِكْرِمَة وَالْقَاسِم بْن أَبِي بَزَّة وَعَطَاء وَمُقَاتِل وَعَبْد الرَّحْمَن بْن سَابِط وَالزُّهْرِيّ وَالسُّدِّيّ وَعَبْد اللَّه بْن أَبِي الْهُذَيْل وَمَالِك بْن أَنَس , كُلّهمْ قَالُوا : الذَّبِيح إِسْحَاق

فهل من الممكن ان ترشدنا الى اسانيدك من اقوال الصحابة والتابعين في ان الذبيح هو اسماعيل ؟؟؟

*


----------



## الأدهم 1 (7 أبريل 2006)

*



يا سيدي القرآن يقر ويعترف بان ابراهيم طرد اسماعيل واصبح اسحق بعدها الابن الوحيد

أنقر للتوسيع...


القرآن ؟ أحب اتفرج 





فهل من الممكن ان ترشدنا الى اسانيدك من اقوال الصحابة والتابعين في ان الذبيح هو اسماعيل ؟؟؟


أنقر للتوسيع...


ياعزيزي نحن لا نتبع أقوال هذا أو ذاك
نحن نتبع الله ورسوله
والحديث الذي ذكرته حضرتك ليس له سند وضعيف وأنت ذكرت هذا من قبل فلا داعي لأتباع أسلوب اللف والدوران لأنني لست بصدد تهريج
عموماً هذا ابن كثير اوضح الأمر 

http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?nType=1&bm=&nSeg=0&l=arb&nSora=37&nAya=101&taf=KATHEER&tashkeel=0
سفر تكوين يذكر الحال بعد الذبح بقول :*​*
تكوين​
22: 19 ثم رجع ابراهيم الى غلاميه فقاموا و ذهبوا معا الى بئر سبع و سكن ابراهيم في بئر سبع 
فكيف تدعي ان ابراهيم طرد اسماعيل .؟
يمكن كان ابراهيم له ثلاثة أولاد !!!!!!!!!​​*​


----------



## NEW_MAN (7 أبريل 2006)

*واضح انه ليس لديك رد على هذه الفقرة :*


*انظر الى دراستنا هنا 

**http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=39442&postcount=1*

*هذه اول مداخلة في الموضوع ، ارجو قرائتها والرد على ماجاء فيها 

سوف تجد دراسة وافية شاملة من كل التفاسير ، تقول بما لا يدع اي مجال للشك 
ان الذبيح هو اسحق ...

وترجع اسانيد المفسرين الى اقوال :

**- قول النبي : يوسف بن يعقوب بن إسحاق ذبيح الله
2- العباس بن عبد المطلب ( ابن عم محمد نبي الاسلام ، وقد تعلم القرآن وتفسيره من نبي الاسلام نفسه )
2- عبد الله بن مسعود (احد صحابة محمد )
3- على ابن ابو طالب 
4- عمر بن عبد الخطاب 
5- عبد الله بن عمر بن الخطاب 
6- الزبير رواه عن جابر
7 - بعض التابعين واليك اسمائهم 

وَقَالَ بِهِ مِنْ التَّابِعِينَ وَغَيْرهمْ عَلْقَمَة وَالشَّعْبِيّ وَمُجَاهِد وَسَعِيد بْن جُبَيْر وَكَعْب الْأَحْبَار وَقَتَادَة وَمَسْرُوق وَعِكْرِمَة وَالْقَاسِم بْن أَبِي بَزَّة وَعَطَاء وَمُقَاتِل وَعَبْد الرَّحْمَن بْن سَابِط وَالزُّهْرِيّ وَالسُّدِّيّ وَعَبْد اللَّه بْن أَبِي الْهُذَيْل وَمَالِك بْن أَنَس , كُلّهمْ قَالُوا : الذَّبِيح إِسْحَاق

فهل من الممكن ان ترشدنا الى اسانيدك من اقوال الصحابة والتابعين في ان الذبيح هو اسماعيل ؟؟؟

*


----------



## الأدهم 1 (7 أبريل 2006)

*



اين ارض المريا واين جبل الرب يرى

أنقر للتوسيع...

**حرر من قبل ماي روك, يرفض ارفاق الروابط للمواقع الاخرى*


----------



## NEW_MAN (7 أبريل 2006)

الأدهم 1 قال:
			
		

> http://www.ebnmaryam.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=586&stc=1&d=1126003496


 

الموقع يحتاج اشتراك وانا غير مشترك ولا اريد فما العمل ???


----------



## محب جدا (11 أبريل 2006)

سلام للجميع 

الموضوع كبير قوي يا جماعه 

واراء الطرفين واضحه جدا من اول مداخله لكل منهم

ولكن القضيه ان هذا الموضوع قديــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم جدا

وتم بحثه كثيرا منذ مئات السنين

وكل طرف مستمسك برايه ولا يريد تركه !!!!

وبكل امانه == فحينما قرات عن الموضوع من منظور اسلامي وجدت الراي المعقول والمقبول بعد خلاصة الكلام هو اسماعيل. وغير ذلك اعتقد ان علماء المسلمين رد عليه.

وحينما قرات عن الموضوع من منظور مسيحي وجدت الراي الاوحد لهم انه اسحاق فقد ورد بلفظ اسحاق== بعيدا عن الكلام الاسلامي القائل بالتحريف=== 

فهو عند المسلمين اسماعيل ============ وعند المسيحيين اسحاق 

طبعا هو لازم يبقي واحد منهم ومش هينفع يبقي الاتنين !!!!!!!!!!!

لكن هنعمل ايه ؟؟؟ 

الكلام واضح جدا وكل واحد حر في ما يعتقد ويقتنع به .

وعموما لا توجد شبهه حول المسيحيه الا ولها رد عند علماء المسيحيه

ولا توجد شبهه حول الاسلام الا ولها رد عند علماء الاسلام 

والمطلوب منا .................... ؟

قراءة وجهتي النظر ولنا عقل نفكر به 

والسلام ختام


----------



## NEW_MAN (12 أبريل 2006)

محب جدا قال:
			
		

> وبكل امانه == فحينما قرات عن الموضوع من منظور اسلامي وجدت الراي المعقول والمقبول بعد خلاصة الكلام هو اسماعيل. وغير ذلك اعتقد ان علماء المسلمين رد عليه.




الاخ الفاضل : محب جدا 

لقد قدمت هنا في الموضوع دراسة معتدلة تعتمد على اقوال المسلمين والمفسرين 
وكما هو واضح ، فان من قال بان الذبيح هو اسماعيل تفسير ابن كثير ولم ينقل عن اي من احاديث النبي او اقوال الصحابة او التابعين ما يؤيد كلامه ، اما تفاسير مثل الطبري والقرطبي فقد ذكرت ان احاديث النبي واقوال الصحابة والتابعين تجمع بما لا يدع اي مجال للشك ( اسلاميا ) ان الذبيح هو اسحق ...

ودعني اكرر لك الكلام كما كتبته لم قبلك ولم يقدم لن دليلا واحدا على اعتقاده بان الذبيح هو اسماعيل :



*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=39442&postcount=1*

*هذه اول مداخلة في الموضوع ، ارجو قرائتها والرد على ماجاء فيها 

سوف تجد دراسة وافية شاملة من كل التفاسير ، تقول بما لا يدع اي مجال للشك 
ان الذبيح هو اسحق ...

وترجع اسانيد المفسرين الى اقوال :

**- قول النبي : يوسف بن يعقوب بن إسحاق ذبيح الله
2- العباس بن عبد المطلب ( ابن عم محمد نبي الاسلام ، وقد تعلم القرآن وتفسيره من نبي الاسلام نفسه )
2- عبد الله بن مسعود (احد صحابة محمد )
3- على ابن ابو طالب 
4- عمر بن عبد الخطاب 
5- عبد الله بن عمر بن الخطاب 
6- الزبير رواه عن جابر
7 - بعض التابعين واليك اسمائهم 

وَقَالَ بِهِ مِنْ التَّابِعِينَ وَغَيْرهمْ عَلْقَمَة وَالشَّعْبِيّ وَمُجَاهِد وَسَعِيد بْن جُبَيْر وَكَعْب الْأَحْبَار وَقَتَادَة وَمَسْرُوق وَعِكْرِمَة وَالْقَاسِم بْن أَبِي بَزَّة وَعَطَاء وَمُقَاتِل وَعَبْد الرَّحْمَن بْن سَابِط وَالزُّهْرِيّ وَالسُّدِّيّ وَعَبْد اللَّه بْن أَبِي الْهُذَيْل وَمَالِك بْن أَنَس , كُلّهمْ قَالُوا : الذَّبِيح إِسْحَاق

فهل من الممكن ان ترشدنا الى اسانيدك من اقوال الصحابة والتابعين في ان الذبيح هو اسماعيل ؟؟؟
*


----------



## الأدهم 1 (12 أبريل 2006)

*تاني *

*عموماً تم الرد على كلامك ومن له عقل يقرأ ويتدبر *

*فنحمد الله عز وجل بأن جعلنا مسلمين ولا نتبع غير القرآن والسنة ولا نتبع ما قيل وقال فلسنا كالأغنام نسير وراء راعي بجهاله ، فجعلتنا نتدبر بعقولنا لا بعقول غيرنا*


----------



## NEW_MAN (12 أبريل 2006)

الأدهم 1 قال:
			
		

> *تاني *





			
				الأدهم 1 قال:
			
		

> *عموماً تم الرد على كلامك ومن له عقل يقرأ ويتدبر *




اين الرد على كلامي ؟؟؟

سؤالي لا زال قائما بدون رد ولا اجابة 

ما هي ادلتكم من اقوال الصحابة والتابعين على ان الذبيح هو اسماعيل ؟؟؟


----------



## mohammed2006_eg (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: من هو الذبيح من اولاد ابراهيم : اسحق ام اسم&*

وترجع اسانيد المفسرين الى اقوال :

- قول النبي : يوسف بن يعقوب بن إسحاق ذبيح الله
2- العباس بن عبد المطلب ( ابن عم محمد نبي الاسلام ، وقد تعلم القرآن وتفسيره من نبي الاسلام نفسه )
2- عبد الله بن مسعود (احد صحابة محمد )
3- على ابن ابو طالب 
4- عمر بن عبد الخطاب 
5- عبد الله بن عمر بن الخطاب 
6- الزبير رواه عن جابر
7 - بعض التابعين واليك اسمائهم 



اخوتي المسلمين الاعزاء الراجل ربط رواية الطبراني الضعيفة اللي في الشرح بالحديث الصحيح حد يعلم الراجل مصطلح حديث الاول قبل ما تخلوه يقرا في التفاسير الله يكرمكو 
بتفكرني بمثل جميل عنزة ولو طارت انت حتى لو نهأت هتبقى عنزة برضه ولاعزاء لمن تنادي


----------



## NEW_MAN (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: من هو الذبيح من اولاد ابراهيم : اسحق ام اسم&*



mohammed2006_eg قال:


> اخوتي المسلمين الاعزاء الراجل ربط رواية الطبراني الضعيفة اللي في الشرح بالحديث الصحيح حد يعلم الراجل مصطلح حديث الاول قبل ما تخلوه يقرا في التفاسير الله يكرمكو
> بتفكرني بمثل جميل عنزة ولو طارت انت حتى لو نهأت هتبقى عنزة برضه ولاعزاء لمن تنادي


 
الاخ الفاضل 
الحديث ورد في صحيح البخاري ، اصح الكتب بعد القرآن عند المسلمين 
هل يود البخاري في صحيحه احاديث ضغيفه ؟؟؟؟؟

احكموا في كتبكم انتم

واخيرا فانت لم تستطع ان ترد على السند القرآني 
فهو يشهد ان الذبيح هو الغلام الذي تمت البشارة به 
والقرآن يشهد انه لم يتم البشارة الا باسحق 
الخلاصة 
سواء الحديث ضعيف او محتاج فيتامين 
القرآن حسم المسألة ، فالحديث تحصيل حاصل 

مع تحياتي


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: من هو الذبيح من اولاد ابراهيم : اسحق ام اسما&#*

الأخوة الأحباء
سلام المسيح يكون معكم
أعتذر لهذا الرد المتأخر, فأني عضو جديد, وأريد أن أضيف هذا الحديث
الحديث رقم 2658 مسند أحمد​حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏يُونُسُ ‏ ‏أَخْبَرَنَا ‏ ‏حَمَّادٌ ‏ ‏عَنْ ‏ ‏عَطَاءِ بْنِ السَّائِبِ ‏ ‏عَنْ ‏ ‏سَعِيدِ بْنِ جُبَيْرٍ ‏ ‏عَنِ ‏ ‏ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ ‏ 
‏أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ‏ ‏صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ‏ ‏قَالَ ‏ ‏إِنَّ ‏ ‏جِبْرِيلَ ‏ ‏ذَهَبَ ‏ ‏بِإِبْرَاهِيمَ ‏ ‏إِلَى ‏ ‏جَمْرَةِ الْعَقَبَةِ ‏ ‏فَعَرَضَ لَهُ الشَّيْطَانُ فَرَمَاهُ بِسَبْعِ حَصَيَاتٍ ‏ ‏فَسَاخَ ‏ ‏ثُمَّ أَتَى ‏ ‏الْجَمْرَةَ الْوُسْطَى ‏ ‏فَعَرَضَ لَهُ الشَّيْطَانُ فَرَمَاهُ بِسَبْعِ حَصَيَاتٍ ‏ ‏فَسَاخَ ‏ ‏ثُمَّ أَتَى ‏ ‏الْجَمْرَةَ الْقُصْوَى ‏ ‏فَعَرَضَ لَهُ الشَّيْطَانُ فَرَمَاهُ بِسَبْعِ حَصَيَاتٍ ‏ ‏فَسَاخَ ‏ ‏فَلَمَّا أَرَادَ ‏ ‏إِبْرَاهِيمُ ‏ ‏أَنْ يَذْبَحَ ابْنَهُ ‏ ‏إِسْحَاقَ ‏ ‏قَالَ لِأَبِيهِ يَا ‏ ‏أَبَتِ أَوْثِقْنِي لَا أَضْطَرِبُ فَيَنْتَضِحَ عَلَيْكَ ‏ ‏مِنْ دَمِي إِذَا ذَبَحْتَنِي فَشَدَّهُ فَلَمَّا أَخَذَ ‏ ‏الشَّفْرَةَ ‏ ‏فَأَرَادَ أَنْ يَذْبَحَهُ نُودِيَ مِنْ خَلْفِهِ ‏


----------



## mo'men (4 نوفمبر 2007)

*بالمنطق الذبيح هو سيدنا اسماعيل*

ورد فى العهد القديم "اذبح ولدك وحيدك اسحاق"
بم ان اسماعيل اكبر سنا من اسحاق 
اذن فاسحاق ابدا لم يكن الابن الوحيد لسيدنا ابراهيم بينما سيدنا اسماعيل ظل بضع عشرة سنه الابن الوحيد له
وقد وردت فى العهد القديم غيرة سارة من هاجر لأنها أنجبت
اذن اليهود حرفوا وبدلوا ووضعوا كلمة اسخاق بدل اسماعيل
وقد بشر الله سيدنا ابراهيم ان اسحاق سيكون نبى وان اسماعيل كذلك سيلد رؤساء ونحن نؤمن بانبياء الله جميعا ومنهم اسحاق ويعقوب موسى وعيسى لا نفرق بين احد من رسله ونحن له مسلمون
ولكن هل تعترفون بنبى من أبناء اسماعيل ؟


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: بالمنطق الذبيح هو سيدنا اسماعيل*



mo'men قال:


> ورد فى العهد القديم "اذبح ولدك وحيدك اسحاق"
> بم ان اسماعيل اكبر سنا من اسحاق
> اذن فاسحاق ابدا لم يكن الابن الوحيد لسيدنا ابراهيم بينما سيدنا اسماعيل ظل بضع عشرة سنه الابن الوحيد له
> وقد وردت فى العهد القديم غيرة سارة من هاجر لأنها أنجبت
> ...



*وماذا عن الحديث المذكور أعلاه, ثم أن الكتاب المقدس يذكر أن الله قال لإبراهيم "لأَنَّهُ بِإِسْحَاقَ يُدْعَى لَكَ نَسْلٌ." تك 21 : 12 
أما مسأله تحريف اليهود للكتاب المقدس فهو أمر غير مقبول وعجز مسلمي العالم عن برهانه لكنكم ترددونه بلا فهم
تحياتي ولينير المسيح قلوبكم وعقولكم وحياتكم *


----------



## David Paul (19 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: من هو الذبيح من اولاد ابراهيم : اسحق ام اسما&#*

Dear Brothers Moslems

The Sacrifice of Ibarahm's Son in the Old Testament was a prophesy for the Redemption of Christ on Cross in the New Testament,if we prosume that Ismael was the sacrifice then ,in that case Muhammed should get crucified instead of Jesus as the former is a physical descendant of Ismael and should fullfil the prophesy of Redemption.!!!,but on the contrary to that we can see Muhammed got married and fought.!!!  ...so your point is not logical...,subsequently you should stick to the Holy Bible interpretation which is true since" Issac" is the promised child therefore Jesus who is the descendant of Issac fullfiled the redemption on the Cross that Issac was exempted from

Going through Circles won't work

Cheers

Yours In Christ


----------



## David Paul (19 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: من هو الذبيح من اولاد ابراهيم : اسحق ام اسما&#*

Dear Brothers Moslems

The Sacrifice of Ibarahm's Son in the Old Testament was a prophesy for the Redemption of Christ on Cross in the New Testament,if we prosume that Ismael was the sacrifice as you think then ,in that case Muhammed should get crucified instead of Jesus as the former is a physical descendant of Ismael and should fullfil the prophesy of Redemption.!!!,but on the contrary to that we can see Muhammed got married , fought and died but not crucified.!!!  ...so the point Moslems are raising is not logical...,subsequently they should stick to the Holy Bible context which is true since" Issac" is the promised child therefore Jesus who is the descendant of Issac fullfiled the prophesy of redemption on the Cross that Issac was exempted from

Going through Circles won't work

Cheers

Yours In Christ


----------



## mon9200 (19 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: من هو الذبيح من اولاد ابراهيم : اسحق ام اسم&*

*سيادتك ناقل مشاركة مسلم في اول الموضوع تم الرد عليها *
*لو مش عاوز حوار يبقى بلاش تنقل مداخلات مكتوبة سلفا  في الموضوع *
*اعتقد ان الاخ نيو مان رد عليها *
*و بعد كدة لو اتهمتنا اننا ننقاد وراء بشر هتنطرد لسنا نحن من ننقاد وراء فتاوى بشر ولسنا نحن من نفتى كل يوم فتوتين تلاتة مش المسيحيين يا هذا *

يغلق الموضوع لقدمة و مخالفتة لقوانين القسم الجديدة الان حيث انة يتكلم في الاسلاميات بشكل كبير


----------

